# Wahoo Elemnt Bolt Battery life during live tracking



## JeT442 (Mar 4, 2019)

I did a brief search from past threads and didn't see this explicitly discussed, so I'm sorry if this has been brought up before.

My question for all of you is this: how long has the battery lasted for you all with the live tracking enabled? I am asking because I would like to use it on a marathon that will take me 9-10 hours and would like to use this feature to help coordinate my "crew" during the event. I'd like to know if this is feasible for the duration?


----------



## DaleinTexas (Mar 27, 2016)

Best thing you can do is give it a test on a long workout ride and see what its going to do, best advice to stretch the battery life will be too turn OFF the automatic backlighting .

But what you must understand for live tracking to work you have to have it within bluetooth range of your phone, I'm betting you phone will die before the Wahoo Element bolt will..


----------



## notso (Jan 22, 2015)

I don't have an answer for you, but I bet the unit will last a lot longer than the phone it's paired to.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

DaleinTexas said:


> Best thing you can do is give it a test on a long workout ride and see what its going to do, best advice to stretch the battery life will be too turn OFF the automatic backlighting .
> 
> But what you must understand for live tracking to work you have to have it within bluetooth range of your phone, I'm betting you phone will die before the Wahoo Element bolt will..





notso said:


> I don't have an answer for you, but I bet the unit will last a lot longer than the phone it's paired to.


I agree with these folks.

Definitely to get a more accurate sense of what to expect, you'll need to test it out. Everybody's use scenarios are a little different, so results will vary for each rider. Testing the system is the only way to tease out the effects of all those little variations.


----------

